# Better alternative to Ovaltine?



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never had Ovaltine, so maybe this won't be a good substitute, but when I want a hot drink that isn't coffee, tea or hot chocolate, I just heat up a mug of milk (or soy milk or almond milk), add some vanilla and possibly some honey or turbinado sugar, and spices - cardamom, nutmeg, or cinnamon are all very nice alone or in combination. It's a very comforting beverage.


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I make peanut butter banana smoothies. They taste very unhealthy, but they only have natural peanut butter, a banana, and milk. So yummy!


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

If you do want chocolate, Lake Champlain has organic hot chocolate mix, and I think they have an unsweetened version too.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------

